# Ameraucana? Mixed?



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what they think the breed and sex is?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It does look like an Ameraucana. And female.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks ameracauna, I have 3 that look similar


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Easter egger


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes I have more kinda the same I'll post.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Eater egger or olive egger.Her legs are gray,I think Ameraucanas have yellow legs but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Ameraucana only have black/slate colored legs. EEs usually will green colored legs but can come in any color.



ETA black


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah legs are darker grey and even the comb is darker in color.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry that was for the first chicken that is black.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Ameraucana only have green/slate colored legs. EEs usually will green colored legs but can come in any color.


Which ones have the yellow legs?Someone told me the actual Ameraucanas had yellow legs and the EE and OE had gray colored legs.Just curious,I like to get my facts right....


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Ameraucanas lay blue eggs. Other traits include a pea comb, white skin, full tails, muffs and beards (always together), and slate or black legs; they have no ear tufts. The APA recognizes these colors: Black, Blue, Blue Wheaten, Brown Red, Sliver, Wheaten and White.

https://www.grit.com/animals/arauca...live-egger-rainbow-layer-whats-the-difference


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

The characteristics to meet the APA Standard for a true Ameraucana are as follows;
Must be a blue egg layer. The shade of blue can vary, but it must be blue.
Must have ‘pea’ combs; A small, plump red comb towards the front of head.
Must be bearded and muffed. They appear to have a beard of feathers.
Cannot have ear tufts.
Must have slate blue legs. Although the black variety sometimes have black legs.
Males must have red ear lobes.
There are 8 accepted feather colours; Black, Blue, Blue Wheaten, Brown Red, Buff, Silver, Wheaten, White.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm new to all this but I think Easter Eggers are not a true breed so the legs can be any color.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yup I agree Nm156


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think EEs are anything that resembles an Ameraucana but isn't.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ee's can have any leg color, and some will lay regular color eggs, not all ee's lay blue or green eggs (unless you breed certain breeds with blue and green genes) . Then there are olive eggers, they can look like anything and have any color legs and lay different shades of olive eggs


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok,I got my Ameraucanas from McMurray.Did I get actual Ameraucanas or EE's or OE's?All I get anymore are green eggs,including green eggs from their mixed offspring except one and she lays brown eggs.I love their fuzzy faces and colored eggs.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Ok,I got my Ameraucanas from McMurray.Did I get actual Ameraucanas or EE's or OE's?All I get anymore are green eggs,including green eggs from their mixed offspring except one and she lays brown eggs.I love their fuzzy faces and colored eggs.


Yup I love em too between Americana and EE I've got over 10 lol lets say


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Hatchery EEs have some Ameraucana and some Araucana blood in them,but they also have production blood in them.If it says it can lay brown , blue ,pink or green eggs it is an Easter Egger.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ameracaunas lay blue eggs. To really get a true one go to a breeder not a hatchery. Hatcheries sell ee's and maybe olive eggers. I've never seen an olive egger at a hatchery but I don't look for them. But ee's are a favorite of hatcheries.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Wee Little chicken was breeding Cream Legbar (blue egg)x Silver Dorking(brown egg) to create Easter Eggers which would be totally opposite than what is most seen as an EE.
No beards,muffs etc......And probably very little egg production.

Today's ISA,Shaver,and Babcock commercial chickens are what they were trying to create 100 years ago with the RIRs,Br and etc.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

OE'S lay olive green in different shades, but not regular green


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

OE's target color should be a dark drab olive.But can pull any color.
Olive Egger = Blue x Dark Brown (French Copper Maran)


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes 


Maryellen said:


> Ameracaunas lay blue eggs. To really get a true one go to a breeder not a hatchery. Hatcheries sell ee's and maybe olive eggers. I've never seen an olive egger at a hatchery but I don't look for them. But ee's are a favorite of hatcheries.


Cackle hatchery has olive Eggers I'm gonna buy some.


----------

